# Cine Antiprogre para estas Navidades.



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2019)

*Cine Antiprogre para estas Navidades.*

Estas Navidades, el Régimen Progre que, por degrácia, nos gobierna, ya tiene su película oficial:







Ya habeis visto el cartel con el que STAR WARS ESPAÑA promociona la última entrega de los JEDI? | Burbuja.info 

A la que, obviamente, promuevo el Boicot.

Pero estos dias que vienen, de Nochebuena, Navidad, Fin de Año y Reyes, puede apetecer ver una película; pero con el frío que hace, mejor quedarse en casa viendo Cine Antiprogre en el Calor del Hogar, y Libertad y lo que Surja ya ha hecho su selección:



Y desde un lado mas Conservador, podemos optar por la lista de la Conservapedia.

Essay:Greatest Conservative Movies - Conservapedia 

Y vosotros, que películas Anti-Progre vereis estas Navidades, o simplemente recomendais su visionado??

Comentemos amistosamente.


----------



## la_trotona (19 Dic 2019)

En cuanto la estrene hay que ir al cine al ver la última de Clean Eastwood.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2019)

la_trotona dijo:


> En cuanto la estrene hay que ir al cine al ver la última de Clean Eastwood.



EL PIS. Clint Eastwood altera una historia real de forma machista | Burbuja.info

Sin duda, esa hay que ir a verla al cine; si Lo País carga contra ella, algo bueno debe tener.


----------



## SOY (19 Dic 2019)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## arriondas (19 Dic 2019)

Cine de acción, de aventuras y de ciencia-ficción de los 80 y 90. Hay títulos a mansalva. Dos ejemplos no tan conocidos, pero que vi en su día, en aquellos tiempos de videoclub:, Biggles y Aguila de Acero. Al mejor a alguno le suenan.





Pelis ochenteras en estado puro, banda sonora incluída. Como debe ser


----------



## Aeneas (19 Dic 2019)

Yo añadiría demolition Man. Es de las pelis más antiprogres que hay y se ríe sobre todo del puritanismo y del amariconamiento de la sociedad.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (19 Dic 2019)

TE crecen los guevos solo con verla


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (19 Dic 2019)

Recomiendo encarecidamente que veáis este puto PELICULÓN:

*T-34*


----------



## Zappa (19 Dic 2019)

Come And See

Primera parte



Segunda parte



Feliz navidad


----------



## Schenker (19 Dic 2019)

¿Soldados, guerra y violencia? Venga hombre, bastante tenemos de eso todo el año. En Navidades hay que ver "Qué bello es vivir" y "La gran familia", cine antiprogre con valores éticos y familiares, y hartarse de llorar buscando a Chencho en la Plaza Mayor.


----------



## Zappa (19 Dic 2019)

Venga, va:


----------



## Schenker (19 Dic 2019)

Zappa dijo:


> Venga, va:



Pues también.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Dic 2019)

Aeneas dijo:


> Yo añadiría demolition Man. Es de las pelis más antiprogres que hay y se ríe sobre todo del puritanismo y del amariconamiento de la sociedad.



completamente de acuerdo. te he puesto un zanks, pero es que se queda corto. Hace 25 años cosas como la prohibicion de las relaciones sexuales o el comer carne o sal por ser insano nos parecia una autentica utopia....hoy desgraciadamente muchos no lo vemos tan lejano...


----------



## clakar (19 Dic 2019)

Si queréis una buen serie antiprogre, tenéis Spartacus. Las tías son tratadas como putas, folladas a dúo, etc.

Y reciente.

En cuanto a pelis: todas las bélicas y todas las de Porky’s, Grease, La Guerra de Papá, El Pico, Navajeros, todo lo que sea destape hace bien.

Todas las de Clint Eastwood y Mel Gibson, todas son de espíritu patriótico y antiprogres.

Y se mean en los blandengues.


Enviado desde mi arradio portátil


----------



## ferrys (19 Dic 2019)

Si no habéis visto la serie Animal Kingdom, merece la pena.


----------



## estadounido (19 Dic 2019)

Para mi el antiprogresismo no tiene mucho que ver con el libertarianismo, (en el sentido Randyano). De hecho hay libertarios económicos que son progres. Lo progre o antiprogre tiene más que ver con una visión de la realidad, una mentalidad que transciende con mucho el tema económico.

Dos películas, se me ocurren ahora, que para mi tienen ese espíritu antiprogre son: La jauría humana y Viridiana.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2019)

Que tienen en común Arma Letal, Jungla de Cristal, La Jungla 2: Alerta Roja, Gremlins y Rocky IV??

Que son Películas Navideñas; en serio.


----------



## J-Z (19 Dic 2019)

He visto 7 pelis en los aviones de mi útlimo viaje de rico.

Solo recomendaría la coreana PARASITOS, el resto basurilla y nwo, salvaría a la última de tarantino por el final.


----------



## L'omertá (19 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Que tienen en común Arma Letal, Jungla de Cristal, La Jungla 2: Alerta Roja, Gremlins y Rocky IV??
> 
> Que son Películas Navideñas; en serio.



Coincido, son película de comida rápida que siempre gustan.


----------



## picrico (19 Dic 2019)

Me quedo con los Violentos de Kelly, Los Bingueros, y To er mundo e güeno


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> *Cine Antiprogre para estas Navidades.*
> 
> Estas Navidades, el Régimen Progre que, por degrácia, nos gobierna, ya tiene su película oficial:
> 
> ...



Cualquier western clásico.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Dic 2019)

picrico dijo:


> Me quedo con los Violentos de Kelly, *Los Bingueros*, y To er mundo e güeno



Muy buena peli aunque me gusta más la de los liantes.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> Coincido, son película de comida rápida que siempre gustan.



Pero resulta que todas suceden en Navidad.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2019)

Gangrel dijo:


> Muy buena peli aunque me gusta más la de los liantes.



Yo hice a Roque Tres es antológica.


----------



## L'omertá (19 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pero resulta que todas suceden en Navidad.



¿Sí? No me había dado cuenta. Mis 10.


----------



## Jeenyus (19 Dic 2019)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> TE crecen los guevos solo con verla



Gracias tío, de veras me has alegrado el día.


----------



## Timekiller (19 Dic 2019)

No sé si es antiprogre pero yo suelo ver esta:


----------



## Jeenyus (19 Dic 2019)

Añado: Bronson, inolvidable limpiando morralla.


----------



## Ciigarro Puro (19 Dic 2019)




----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2019)

Ciigarro Puro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 202565



Esta sucede en Navidad, eso es cierto, pero de Antiprogre tiene poco, mas bien lo contrario.

También suceden en Navidad, por ejemplo, Cazafantasmas 2, Batman Vuelve o Memória Letal, pero son bastante progres en su conjunto.

Una película con valores contrarios a los progres, que ocurre en épocas navideñas, podría ser por ejemplo "Solo en Casa".


----------



## Jeenyus (19 Dic 2019)

Otra que provoca vomitos en la progresia es el sargento de hierro.


----------



## elmastonto (19 Dic 2019)

Magnolia


----------



## cimarrón (19 Dic 2019)

La invasion de los ultracuerpos, anti comunistas, molan las dos pero el final de la del 78 es sublime.


----------



## cimarrón (19 Dic 2019)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> TE crecen los guevos solo con verla



Me hice una camiseta con la frase del final que dice “aqui es donde acaba la ley y empiezo yo”


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (19 Dic 2019)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Recomiendo encarecidamente que veáis este puto PELICULÓN:
> 
> *T-34*



tiena pintaza, gracias


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (19 Dic 2019)

"La bestia de la guerra" (the beast) de 1988, en donde tanquistas soviéticos y musulmoros afganos discuten educadamente sobre sus diferencias culturales


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (19 Dic 2019)

Para esas navidades, cine cristiano.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (19 Dic 2019)

Yo me voy a ver todos los días por lo menos una vez este corto
Deberia ser nominado a los globos de oro


----------



## megadeth (19 Dic 2019)

Si no habéis visto, ya estáis tardando. Los progres echan bilis con esta. Como un grupo de policia de élite se dedica a limpiar morralla delincuente "protegida" por Ongetas de pijoprogres.


----------



## Leandro lo (19 Dic 2019)

Bone Tomahawk, es muy buena, y además poco conocida. 
Antiguas taxi driver y hasta que llegó su hora( esta última quizás la mejor de Leone y poco conocida también) . 
Y serie probar de ver " The terror" Muy anti-nwo


----------



## From Thailand with love (19 Dic 2019)

El Tulipán Negro dijo:


> "La bestia de la guerra" (the beast) de 1988, en donde tanquistas soviéticos y musulmoros afganos discuten educadamente sobre sus diferencias culturales
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 202577



La vi hace años. Es buenísima ¡¡


----------



## grom (19 Dic 2019)

Schenker dijo:


> ¿Soldados, guerra y violencia? Venga hombre, bastante tenemos de eso todo el año. En Navidades hay que ver "Qué bello es vivir" y "La gran familia", cine antiprogre con valores éticos y familiares, y hartarse de llorar buscando a Chencho en la Plaza Mayor.



Yo veo "que bello es vivir" todas las putas navidades sin falta.


----------



## Chimpu (19 Dic 2019)

Cualquier pelicula japonesa tras la segunda guerra mundial, durante la Postguerra a partir de los años 50 por ejemplo de akira kurosawa o yasujiro ozu. Se hicieron peliculas memorables y 100% antiprogres


----------



## jorobachov (19 Dic 2019)

Yo tengo un vhs en el trastero y montón de vhs grabados desde 1990 hasta el 2000 o así. Exitazos como solo en casa , los gremlins , pesadilla en Elm street , Poltergeist , regreso al futuro , historia interminable , porkys , E.T , etc...


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Esta sucede en Navidad, eso es cierto, pero de Antiprogre tiene poco, mas bien lo contrario.
> 
> También suceden en Navidad, por ejemplo, *Cazafantasmas 2*, Batman Vuelve o Memória Letal, pero son bastante progres en su conjunto.
> 
> Una película con valores contrarios a los progres, que ocurre en épocas navideñas, podría ser por ejemplo "Solo en Casa".



Perdón por haber dicho que Cazafantasmas 2 es progre.

Cazafantasmas es Anti-Progre, está en el 3 del Top de Libertad y lo que Surja.

En Econostories explican como en realidad es una película Libertaria.



También dedicaron un video a Demolition Man.


----------



## Sun&Moon (19 Dic 2019)

Perdida de David Fincher a parte de buena película, como todo lo que hace Fincher, es que es exactamente lo que dice el del vídeo, todo lo que puede salirte mal con el feminismo, sale. 

Cine antiprogre pues todo lo que hace S. Craig Zahler, las 3 que tiene Brawl in the cell block 99, Dragged across concrete o Bone tomahawk como han dicho atrás. De hecho si el director no está muchísimo mejor valorado es porque sus películas tienen frases políticas que no gustan nada como "no pensaba que iba a ser racista hasta que me mudé a este barrio" o cuando ensalza los valores de la familia.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Dic 2019)




----------



## Orgelmeister (20 Dic 2019)

Leandro lo dijo:


> Bone Tomahawk, es muy buena, y además poco conocida.



Joder. Te pegas al asiento, pero que mal cuerpo y que tensión.


----------



## dac1 (20 Dic 2019)

Schenker dijo:


> ¿Soldados, guerra y violencia? Venga hombre, bastante tenemos de eso todo el año. En Navidades hay que ver "Qué bello es vivir" y "La gran familia", cine antiprogre con valores éticos y familiares, y hartarse de llorar buscando a Chencho en la Plaza Mayor.



El domingo en 13tv la puedes ver y la segunda parte tambien


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Yo hice a Roque Tres es antológica.



También es un descojone...



Y la de al este del oeste es la puta polla tambien, sobre todo la canción de la intro en un perfecto spanglish.


----------



## eu_ue2 (20 Dic 2019)

cidraque dijo:


> completamente de acuerdo. te he puesto un zanks, pero es que se queda corto. Hace 25 años cosas como la prohibicion de las relaciones sexuales o el comer carne o sal por ser insano nos parecia una autentica utopia....hoy desgraciadamente muchos no lo vemos tan lejano...



¿¿¿Utopía??? ¡Será para ti y los progres veganos!


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2019)

eu_ue2 dijo:


> ¿¿¿Utopía??? ¡Será para ti y los progres veganos!



Ha confundido Utopía con Distópia.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2019)

dac1 dijo:


> El domingo en 13tv la puedes ver y la segunda parte tambien




Pero la buena, la auténtica, es la original.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2019)

Es curioso, realmente curioso, como películas como "Que Bello es Vivir" o "La Gran Familia", que promueve buenos y sanos valores conservadores, de defensa de la familia y de una comunidad fuerte y unida, en lo económico son Keynesianas, y tirando a Socialistas, dejemoslo en Socialdemócratas.... "Que Bello es Vivir" representa el New Deal de Roosevelt tras La Gran Depresión, y "La Gran Familia" el Desarrollismo Franquista, esos tiempos, en los que se podían defender Valores Conservadores como la Familia, la Religión, el Patriotismo, el Servicio a la Comunidad y el Trabajo Duro, siendo Socialdemócrata..... que tiempos aquellos, joder!!


----------



## etsai (20 Dic 2019)

Aquí van dos recomendaciones, una de ellas de Disney y ambas disponibles en NETFLIX:

*COCO







SE ARMÓ EL BELÉN





*

Y tirando de nostalgia,...

*DENTRO DEL LABERINTO





*

Mi hijo HA FLIPADO con esta película ochentera injustamente olvidada.

Jim Henson MANDA.
David Bowie MANDA.
Jennifer Connelly chortina MANDA.


----------



## dalmore_12y (20 Dic 2019)

Las de Charles Bronson con su Magnum 45...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Yo hice a Roque Tres es antológica.



totalmente!! el espiritu pajarestesiano en estado puro.... y el final, inmejorable....


Ciigarro Puro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 202565



Me encanta la peli el dia de la bestia, pero sinceramente, de antiprogre no tiene nada. Es más, diria que anti antiprogres, osea mas pre progre que otra cosa.... la madre de jose maria que es? la mujer de un guardia civil y mujer que le gustan los hombres de toda la vida. Los malos que tienen jodida la ciudad quienes son? En las primeras peliculas de Alex de la Iglesia, aunque me encantan (con crimenes de oxford en adelante se va a la mierda y solo vale las brujas de zugarramurdi) se ve claramente que lo tipicamente español le parece rancio, y que las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del estado son elementos represores (en accion mutante se ve la policia con el simbolito de españa apaleando a gente pobre, en el dia de la bestia diferentes elementos que evocan lo español tambien sale mal parado...)


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Dic 2019)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> TE crecen los guevos solo con verla



Acorralado. Toda entera.


----------



## InKilinaTor (20 Dic 2019)

Zappa dijo:


> Venga, va:



Increíble, si alguien se queda indiferente al verla no es humano.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (20 Dic 2019)

"Matar un ruiseñor" gusta mucho a los progres por eso de lo de los prejuicios raciales, pero es más bien antiprogre por:


Las denuncias falsas por violación existen.
La soberbia descripción de la figura paterna.
Matar en defensa propia está justificado.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Dic 2019)

Cualquier peli porno. 

Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Aquí van dos recomendaciones, una de ellas de Disney y ambas disponibles en NETFLIX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laberinto es, efectivamente una joya ochentera.

No podría calificarla como antiprogre. Tampoco como progre o NWO.

Es un cuento de hadas con su parte maravillosa y su parte terrorífica, con un secuestro de un niño para llevarlo al mundo de las hadas.

El Rey de los Goblins opera bajo sus propias y retorcidas reglas para convencer a Sara de que se quede con él.

La película no fue un éxito: era para niños y para dultos, o lo que es lo mismo, para ninguno de los dos. Se queda en esos niveles que tienen los cuentos de hadas tradicionales (con mucha sangre, violaciones, incestos...), y que hoy no son ya válidos para los niños.

Se la comparaba con una película de su época: La historia interminable, que resulta ser un bodrio en cuanto a adaptación, historia y efectos, superándola Laberinto en todos los aspectos. Especialmente en el de efectos y el acertadísimo uso de las marionetas de Henson.

Y por supuesto, estoy plenamente de acuerdo en que:

Jim Henson MANDA.
David Bowie MANDA.
Jennifer Connelly chortina MANDA.

Un auténtico lujo para los niños de hoy en día rescatar esa joya semioculta de los 80.


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2019)

cidraque dijo:


> Acorralado. Toda entera.



Sí señor. Para mi la única que vale la pena de Rambo, pero esa es muy buena.

Yo añadiría Predator. Muy entretenida.


----------



## bsnas (20 Dic 2019)

Tropa de Elite.

Buena combinacion de accion y drama brasileño mezclado con criticas nada sutiles a pijos progres.


----------



## trichetin (20 Dic 2019)

estadounido dijo:


> Para mi el antiprogresismo no tiene mucho que ver con el libertarianismo, (en el sentido Randyano). De hecho hay libertarios económicos que son progres. Lo progre o antiprogre tiene más que ver con una visión de la realidad, una mentalidad que transciende con mucho el tema económico.
> 
> Dos películas, se me ocurren ahora, que para mi tienen ese espíritu antiprogre son: La jauría humana y Viridiana.



_«El individualismo no es antítesis del totalitarismo sino condición.
Totalitarismo y jerarquía, en cambio, son posiciones terminales de movimientos contrarios.»_
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila

Y por recomendar, por no repetir algunas ya nombradas
-tema navideño: Feliz Navidad (Joyüx Nöel) sobre la 'Paz de Navidad' en las trincheras de 1914
-tema antiprogre: 'El tren de las 3:10' (3:10 to Yuma): un padre dando una lección a su hijo y a un delincuente. Hay una versión anterior, yo sólo conozco la de Christian Bale sin pierna y Russel Crowe sin barriga.


----------



## EL FARAON (20 Dic 2019)




----------



## circus maximus (20 Dic 2019)

Los energéticos
Pajares y Esteso mandan 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mauito (20 Dic 2019)

_Brutti, sporchi e cattivi_ 1976 (en español: _Feos_, _sucios y malos_) .Taluec


----------



## Gnomo (20 Dic 2019)

El gran McLintock.


Durante la década de los 60 John Wayne interpretaría numerosos encargos “alimenticios”, los cuales hoy en día muchos de ellos se revelan como producciones de considerable encanto y de lo más distraídas.

Una de las primeras, EL GRAN McLINTOCK, dirigida por el vástago de uno de los actores fordianos por excelencia (el inevitable sargento Victor McLaglen de la Trilogía de la Caballería, el tozudo hermano pelirrojo de EL HOMBRE TRANQUILO), a su vez compañero de rodajes y correrías del grandullón actor, es una de las más divertidas, significativas y conseguidas.

No sé muy bien por qué siempre he recordado esta película por contener un delirante diálogo entre Wayne y un viejo y amistoso indio, al que creo que con el paso del tiempo he trastocado levemente en mi memoria. Aquél que incluye algo parecido o sugerido como “hacer muchas lunas que no nos emborrachamos juntos”.

Pero me gustan otras muchas cosas. Por ejemplo, el reencuentro casi quince años después, tras RÍO GRANDE y la ya citada EL HOMBRE TRANQUILO, de la mítica pareja formada por el actor y la indómita pelirroja Maureen O´Hara. Un pocomás entraditos en kilos, pero igual de vitalistas, replicones, socarrones, temperamentales y arrasadores.

Entre ellos o con (más casi que contra) otros, las peleas descacharrantes se alternan con lances de todo tipo, tanto en el barro a tutiplén como persecuciones maritales por poblados del lejano Oeste, pasando por rodeos o complicadas subidas por escaleras tras monumentales cogorzas.

Resulta un espectáculo muy gratificante y cómplice, complicidad que se transmite al patio de butacas, o como en este caso, a la butaca del salón (si disponen de un pantallón, el gozo es completo). Es de lo más reconfortante y ligera, proporcionando en dosis generosas risas, sonrisas y encontronazos blancos, al amanecer o al atardecer, verdaderamente a granel durante dos saludables horas.

Como secundarios figuran, entre otros, el segundo hijo en la vida real del propio Wayne, Patrick, jóvenes y posteriores estrellas televisivas como la mona Stefanie Powers o la más veterana y otrora reina del technicolor Yvonne De Carlo.

No creo que defraude en absoluto a los amantes del género en su vertiente más comediante. Y conste que así como en Europa no acabó de cuajar pese a contar con una taquilla respetable, en Estados Unidos está considerado eso dado en llamar un título de culto.

Algunos le han reprochado un supuesto y discutible machismo.

José Luis Vázquez


----------



## Chortina Premium (20 Dic 2019)

Los Goonies


----------



## zapatitos (20 Dic 2019)

Me acabo de bajar "Como Pez Fuera del Agua" comedia italiana sobre los progres y sus hipocresías que creo que ha pasado sin pena ni gloria por aquí. La veré esta noche.

Saludos.


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Dic 2019)

megadeth dijo:


> Si no habéis visto, ya estáis tardando. Los progres echan bilis con esta. Como un grupo de policia de élite se dedica a limpiar morralla delincuente "protegida" por Ongetas de pijoprogres.





bsnas dijo:


> Tropa de Elite.
> 
> Buena combinacion de accion y drama brasileño mezclado con criticas nada sutiles a pijos progres.



Yo creo que no os dais cuenta de que toda la película en sí es una denuncia social, es decir, no se puede ser más progre.


----------



## BuenaventuraDurruti (20 Dic 2019)

Qué jodido es ser de derechas. Intentar buscar películas antiprogres de calidad con avatares de películas como Taxi Driver (una película adelantada a su tiempo presentando a uno de los primeros incels, Travis Bickle, y cómo su incompetencia social lo lleva a convertirse en un psicópata, ya que la película ses sobre todo anti belicista y critica los muñecos rotos de la Guerra de Vietnam), mentando películas Buñuel (Exiliado de la Guerra Civil), Robocop (película totalmente anticapitalista, como Verhoeven), El Día de la Bestia (Alex de la Iglesia seguramente sea parte de esa conspiración judeomasonicanowsorosiana), La Invasión de los Ultracuerpos que es precisamente una metáfora de la caza de brujas anticomunista de Hollywood, Bone Tomahawk que precisamente va de defender a postitutas, aunque supongo que su director os vale porque aunque no sea antiprogre sí que es coleguita de Mel Gibson y va de que "que sí que no", aunque en Dragged Across Concrete al final se de un mensaje bastante antiracista; Tropa de Élite que es denuncia social, Ozu y Kurosawa antiprogres xD el primero que era bastante crítico con Japón y el segundo que claramente dirigió _Waga seishum ni kuinashi _que más antibelicista y régimen imperial no puede ser; Dentro del Laberinto con Bowie que más precursor queer y progre no puede ser. Da risa ver cómo os aferráis a cualquier clavo ardiendo o frase derechosa para pensar que el mensaje de la peli lo es xD

Pero venga, os doy una ayudita. El único director de derechas bueno vivo es Clint Eastwood, y Zack Snyder ni tan mal. De los clásicos, Howard Hawks, Capra, Cecil B. DeMille, Griffith... Ford es bastante complicado, trataba a los indios como mierda en muchas películas a la vez que los admiraba y en lo personal incluso donó pasta. Ah, y Disney era bastante conservador, que ahora se supone que es uno de los motores del NWO. Hacían buenas películas, hay que decirlo. Cosas de la progresía, no os queremos matar a todos, como suele pasar a la inversa.

Lo cierto es que el cine nace como arte popular de barracas, por lo que el conservadurismo nunca caló demasiado, eso y que la derecha suele despreciar la cultura, pues tampoco ayuda.


----------



## Argos (20 Dic 2019)

Antiprogre con varias de las que habéis comentado vale. Anticomunistas por ejemplo El Niño 44 y El Cruce (Surcoreana). 
Para pasar un rato, Amanecer Rojo, pero la de 1984, la otra es una gilipollez.


----------



## elbaranda (20 Dic 2019)

Invasión USA
Amanecer Rojo

Estas dos son de Useños defendiendose de Rojos sovieticos, cubanos, nicaragüenses, etc


La saga Death Wish

Charles Bronson vengándose de violadores y demás chusma

Oficial y Caballero

Mujeres de un pueblo tratanzo de "cazar" a un futuro piloto de avión, coños provocando suicidios de hombres, etc


----------



## estadounido (20 Dic 2019)

K. WEST dijo:


> "Matar un ruiseñor" gusta mucho a los progres por eso de lo de los prejuicios raciales, pero es más bien antiprogre por:
> 
> 
> Las denuncias falsas por violación existen.
> ...



Efectivamente, es solo progre en la superficie. A mi siempre me ha gustado bastante esa peli, sobre todo como describe el ambiente del sur profundo. Quizás lo que menos me guste es el personaje de la niña, es demasiado lista, demasiado adulta para su edad.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (20 Dic 2019)

"La gran belleza" y en general Paolo Sorrentino, destila antiprogrerío.


----------



## Patito Feo (20 Dic 2019)

J-Z dijo:


> He visto 7 pelis en los aviones de mi útlimo viaje de rico.
> 
> Solo recomendaría la coreana PARASITOS, el resto basurilla y nwo, salvaría a la última de tarantino por el final.




Me queda de ver la mitad final. Me quede dormido. Dios que rollo.


----------



## Patito Feo (20 Dic 2019)

Mas antiprogre, dificil:


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (20 Dic 2019)

Creo que aún nadie las puso:


----------



## Stag Party (20 Dic 2019)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Recomiendo encarecidamente que veáis este puto PELICULÓN:
> 
> *T-34*



Pinta bien, me la apunto. ¿Dónde puedo descargarla en español?

Hoy dia el único cine vedible es el ruso


----------



## cebollo (20 Dic 2019)

El progresismo es un ejercicio de vanidad en el que se intenta ser más progre que los demás. Esta carrera enloquecida hace que la película progresista de 1972 vista hoy parezca muy tradicional y conservadora.

Una película neutral o que conectaba con naturalidad con el público en los año 40 o 50 es Lo que el viento se llevó. Ahora es racista, fascista, militarista, machista, confederada, patriarcal y del Atleti.

El mundo 2019 es tan asquerosamente progre que casi cualquier película o novela anterior a 1985 es muy refrescante. En Veredicto final, que es de 1982 hay por ejemplo un bofetón brutal de Paul Newman a Charlotte Rampling.


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Dic 2019)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Yo creo que no os dais cuenta de que toda la película en sí es una denuncia social, es decir, no se puede ser más progre.



Me cago en la denuncia social, aunque sea evidente la intención, es un peliculón. El capitán nascimento poniendo orden y liquidando chusma de las favelas. Un alfa repartiendo leña, y administrando democracia directa con su subfusil. 
Añado Asuntos pendientes, de 2004. Excelente


----------



## trichetin (20 Dic 2019)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Yo creo que no os dais cuenta de que toda la película en sí es una denuncia social, es decir, no se puede ser más progre.



El protagonista es un carioca negro humilde que a base de esfuerzo y estudio (y no con paguitas y discrimiancion positiva) asciende en la jerarquía una de las policías más dura del mundo, aislado e insultado por los compañeros pijoprogres de la universidad, van a por droga por la favela y acaban...... mejor lo véis.

Si eso es progre...


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Dic 2019)

trichetin dijo:


> El protagonista es un carioca negro humilde que a base de esfuerzo y estudio (y no con paguitas y discrimiancion positiva) asciende en la jerarquía una de las policías más dura del mundo, aislado e insultado por los compañeros pijoprogres de la universidad, van a por droga por la favela y acaban...... mejor lo véis.
> 
> Si eso es progre...



Ya que parece que no hemos visto la misma película, podemos preguntarle a su director o al sociólogo candidato de un partido ecologista que escribió el libro sobre el que se basa la película.


José Padilha: "La policía brasileña es peor que los traficantes de drogas"


----------



## ominae (20 Dic 2019)

BuenaventuraDurruti dijo:


> Qué jodido es ser de derechas. Intentar buscar películas antiprogres de calidad con avatares de películas como Taxi Driver (una película adelantada a su tiempo presentando a uno de los primeros incels, Travis Bickle, y cómo su incompetencia social lo lleva a convertirse en un psicópata, ya que la película ses sobre todo anti belicista y critica los muñecos rotos de la Guerra de Vietnam), mentando películas Buñuel (Exiliado de la Guerra Civil), Robocop (película totalmente anticapitalista, como Verhoeven), El Día de la Bestia (Alex de la Iglesia seguramente sea parte de esa conspiración judeomasonicanowsorosiana), La Invasión de los Ultracuerpos que es precisamente una metáfora de la caza de brujas anticomunista de Hollywood, Bone Tomahawk que precisamente va de defender a postitutas, aunque supongo que su director os vale porque aunque no sea antiprogre sí que es coleguita de Mel Gibson y va de que "que sí que no", aunque en Dragged Across Concrete al final se de un mensaje bastante antiracista; Tropa de Élite que es denuncia social, Ozu y Kurosawa antiprogres xD el primero que era bastante crítico con Japón y el segundo que claramente dirigió _Waga seishum ni kuinashi _que más antibelicista y régimen imperial no puede ser; Dentro del Laberinto con Bowie que más precursor queer y progre no puede ser. Da risa ver cómo os aferráis a cualquier clavo ardiendo o frase derechosa para pensar que el mensaje de la peli lo es xD
> 
> Pero venga, os doy una ayudita. El único director de derechas bueno vivo es Clint Eastwood, y Zack Snyder ni tan mal. De los clásicos, Howard Hawks, Capra, Cecil B. DeMille, Griffith... Ford es bastante complicado, trataba a los indios como mierda en muchas películas a la vez que los admiraba y en lo personal incluso donó pasta. Ah, y Disney era bastante conservador, que ahora se supone que es uno de los motores del NWO. Hacían buenas películas, hay que decirlo. Cosas de la progresía, no os queremos matar a todos, como suele pasar a la inversa.
> 
> Lo cierto es que el cine nace como arte popular de barracas, por lo que el conservadurismo nunca caló demasiado, eso y que la derecha suele despreciar la cultura, pues tampoco ayuda.



sin duda es patetico como usted dice, la vinculación emocional es un arma muy poderosa y poner a las películas de kinkis de los 80 como peliculas anti progres es como decir que el jueves es conservador.

En cualquier caso le debería extrañar que un supuesto arte dedicase tanto tiempo a difundir una ideología que no ha funcionado nunca en ningún sitio y además es dañina para la sociedad, sin embargo usted dice que los conservadores quieren matar a todo el mundo, más bien sólo aspiran a defenderse de gente tan nefasta como usted y de tácticas tan repugnantes como usar el arte para engañar al mayor número de gente posible.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Dic 2019)

Las dos temporadas de the punisher en Netflix.si pasa en el mismo universo marvel y hay una chortina en la segunda temporada


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (20 Dic 2019)

Stag Party dijo:


> Pinta bien, me la apunto. ¿Dónde puedo descargarla en español?
> 
> Hoy dia el único cine vedible es el ruso



Solo está en ruso subtitulada español. Pero merece la pena. Y es de acción, así que tampoco hablan mucho.


----------



## wintermute81 (20 Dic 2019)

Bravo two zero. 
El SAS británico en la primera guerra de Irak.


----------



## River in the street (20 Dic 2019)




----------



## fisioloco (20 Dic 2019)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Mas antiprogre, dificil:



mejor leerse el libro. la peli es un truñaco bueno que no explica muchas cosas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Dic 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Las dos temporadas de the punisher en Netflix.si pasa en el mismo universo marvel y hay una chortina en la segunda temporada



La chortina de la segunda temporada es un personaje femenino simpático. Le da un buen contrapunto al Punisher. Lo malo es la mierda de Jigsaw que se marcaron. Se lo merienda John Pilgrim, lo mejor de toda la serie.
Aún así, me parece mucho mejor Punisher: War Zone. Lo mejor que se ha hecho con el personaje, en mi opinión.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Me acabo de bajar "Como Pez Fuera del Agua" comedia italiana sobre los progres y sus hipocresías que creo que ha pasado sin pena ni gloria por aquí. La veré esta noche.
> 
> Saludos.



La dedique un hilo recomendando su visionado....

Peli retrata a progres en cartelera.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (20 Dic 2019)

Desmadre a la Americana es imprescindible. Una feminista vomitaria con las escenas de Blutarsky


----------



## Knabenschiessen (20 Dic 2019)

1612: cuando los Españoles eran odiados y temidos como al mismisimo diablo, no despreciados, desde Rusia hasta America. Al menos nos retrataban como tios con 2 cojones. A estos les ibas a venir con las sentencias de un tribunal de los Flamencos para impedir ajusticiar a un traidor al reino..JA

Menos NWO, imposible. La pelicula es Rusa.


----------



## silent lurker (20 Dic 2019)

Me voy a descargar todas las de Austin Powers para verlas del tirón.
Salen gordos, enanos, mujeres de distinto pelaje  , el poder del mojo yoyo que emana del heteropatriarcado y ademas me descojono con el doblaje de Flo.





Y aparecen Elizabeth Hurley y Heather Graham en sus mejores años.


----------



## bsnas (20 Dic 2019)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ya que parece que no hemos visto la misma película, podemos preguntarle a su director o al sociólogo candidato de un partido ecologista que escribió el libro sobre el que se basa la película.
> 
> 
> José Padilha: "La policía brasileña es peor que los traficantes de drogas"



Pues entonces la pelicula esta mal hecha si queria mandar un mensaje de amor progre.

Deja en muy mal lugar a los pijos progres hipocritas y repelentes como los de aqui, a la basura tironucable de las favelas y a los polis convencionales corruptos

Y en cambio deja en muy buen lugar al BOPE y a Nascimento aunque tambien tenga sus cosillas.

Cada vez que la veo mas me gusta Nascimento y mas ganas tengo de meterle un tiro a los progres que salen ahi.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> La dedique un hilo recomendando su visionado....
> 
> Peli retrata a progres en cartelera.



A mí se me pasó la primera vez que la localizé porque por el título la confundí con la comedia inglesa "Como Pez en el Agua" hasta que ayer mismo viendo otra vez el título me dí cuenta que no era la misma. Leí la sipnosis y la descargué ya que pinta bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Dic 2019)

cimarrón dijo:


> La invasion de los ultracuerpos, anti comunistas, molan las dos pero el final de la del 78 es sublime.



Hay 4 versiones de hecho


----------



## zapatitos (20 Dic 2019)

BuenaventuraDurruti dijo:


> Qué jodido es ser de derechas. Intentar buscar películas antiprogres de calidad con avatares de películas como Taxi Driver (una película adelantada a su tiempo presentando a uno de los primeros incels, Travis Bickle, y cómo su incompetencia social lo lleva a convertirse en un psicópata, ya que la película ses sobre todo anti belicista y critica los muñecos rotos de la Guerra de Vietnam), mentando películas Buñuel (Exiliado de la Guerra Civil), Robocop (película totalmente anticapitalista, como Verhoeven), El Día de la Bestia (Alex de la Iglesia seguramente sea parte de esa conspiración judeomasonicanowsorosiana), La Invasión de los Ultracuerpos que es precisamente una metáfora de la caza de brujas anticomunista de Hollywood, Bone Tomahawk que precisamente va de defender a postitutas, aunque supongo que su director os vale porque aunque no sea antiprogre sí que es coleguita de Mel Gibson y va de que "que sí que no", aunque en Dragged Across Concrete al final se de un mensaje bastante antiracista; Tropa de Élite que es denuncia social, Ozu y Kurosawa antiprogres xD el primero que era bastante crítico con Japón y el segundo que claramente dirigió _Waga seishum ni kuinashi _que más antibelicista y régimen imperial no puede ser; Dentro del Laberinto con Bowie que más precursor queer y progre no puede ser. Da risa ver cómo os aferráis a cualquier clavo ardiendo o frase derechosa para pensar que el mensaje de la peli lo es xD
> 
> Pero venga, os doy una ayudita. El único director de derechas bueno vivo es Clint Eastwood, y Zack Snyder ni tan mal. De los clásicos, Howard Hawks, Capra, Cecil B. DeMille, Griffith... Ford es bastante complicado, trataba a los indios como mierda en muchas películas a la vez que los admiraba y en lo personal incluso donó pasta. Ah, y Disney era bastante conservador, que ahora se supone que es uno de los motores del NWO. Hacían buenas películas, hay que decirlo. Cosas de la progresía, no os queremos matar a todos, como suele pasar a la inversa.
> 
> Lo cierto es que el cine nace como arte popular de barracas, por lo que el conservadurismo nunca caló demasiado, eso y que la derecha suele despreciar la cultura, pues tampoco ayuda.




Te has olvidado del Txus Norris hombre, como se entere te va a lanzar una de sus patás volaoras y verás.

Saludos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Dic 2019)

BuenaventuraDurruti dijo:


> La Invasión de los Ultracuerpos que es precisamente una metáfora de la caza de brujas anticomunista de Hollywood,



Esto lo dicen mucho los hintelejtuales, pero viendo la peli es claramente anticomunista

Solo con esta escena se ve:



-Los alienigenas son claramente una metáfora del comunismo (un mundo sin amor, sin ambiciones, sin fe, sin sentimientos). Literalmente dice eso. Ademas, son cada vez mas , y puede ser tu vecino

-Al final (en el corte del director, el productor obligó a meter un "final esperanzador") él, que denuncia a las plantas comunistas, queda como un tarado

-Los alienigenas son todos iguales, si ellos ganan, es un mundo "donde todos son lo mismo" (literal)

Esa peli es anticomunista y a saber de donde viene esa idea de que es lo contrario

Y por cierto, el comentario "caza de brujas" solo lo dicen los hijos de puta rojos, porque cuando cayó la URSS se vio que McCarthy y la HUAC estaban en lo cierto en cuanto a la infiltracion comunista


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Dic 2019)

En cuatno a pelis del hilo, yo solo diría alguna clasica como DrZhivago o Lo Que El Viento Se Llevó.

Me vi 6D que es un trio amoroso entre 2 militares y una mujer, durante el desembarco de normandía, y es de las películas con mas psicologia atiquense que he visto

Y siempre podeis ver la peli conservadora por excelencia, donde el director fue fusilado por hacerla

Fuerzas Ocultas


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Dic 2019)

bsnas dijo:


> Pues entonces la pelicula esta mal hecha si queria mandar un mensaje de amor progre.
> 
> Deja en muy mal lugar a los pijos progres hipocritas y repelentes como los de aqui, a la basura tironucable de las favelas y a los polis convencionales corruptos
> 
> ...



Una cosa es que critique a ciertas ONGs y a ciertas pijiprogres, y otra es que la pongáis como película antiprogre, porque por mucho que no queráis verlo es una película de denuncia social, que casualmente es lo que hacen las películas progres.

Sería tan absurdo como contar como películas antiprogres las de Ken Loach sobre la guerra civil, porque a los rojos les dan caña, no sé ni cómo es necesario tener que explicar estas cosas.


----------



## cimarrón (20 Dic 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Hay 4 versiones de hecho



Coño no sabía que Ferrara hubiese hecho su versión.. supongo que habrán tiros y putas, habrá que verla!


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Esto lo dicen mucho los hintelejtuales, pero viendo la peli es claramente anticomunista
> 
> Solo con esta escena se ve:
> 
> ...



Los hijos de puta comunistas se inventaron lo de la "Caza de Brujas".... cuando el tiempo ha demostrado, con el #Metoo, y la discriminación brutal que sufren la gente que trabaja en Hollywood y no le baila el agua a los progres, que los que hacen "Cazas de Brujas" son ellos; John Milius, James Woods, Kevin Sorbo, Kelsey Kramer, Robert Duvall, Mel Gibson o Clint Eastwood pueden dar buena fé de ello.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Dic 2019)

cimarrón dijo:


> Coño no sabía que Ferrara hubiese hecho su versión.. supongo que habrán tiros y putas, habrá que verla!



La de Abel Ferrara es digna, pero peor que las 2 primeras. La gracia está en que está en una base militar la trama, y claro, distinguir a alienigenas sin sentimientos de militares no es facil 

La 4ª, de Kidman y Craig es ya simplemente patética, metiendo a Bush ahí, y las guerras y progretada extrema. Y el final es rojo a saco


----------



## Sure Not (21 Dic 2019)

Yo os recomiendo IDIOCRACIA, pero esa ya la conocereis todos, os recomiendo otra anterior de la cual probablemente saco inspiracion (y que tambien ha acertado en alguna de sus predicciones).

Sex Mision 1984 Pelicula Polaca (de Polonia ehhh)

2 Floreros de Burbuja son hibernados para 3 años despues despertarlos y ver los efectos, en realidad se despiertan en 2044 y el mundo ha cambiado.

Sex Mission: Misión en el futuro (1984)


----------



## NostalgicoInmovilista (21 Dic 2019)

BuenaventuraDurruti dijo:


> Qué jodido es ser de derechas. Intentar buscar películas antiprogres de calidad con avatares de películas como Taxi Driver (una película adelantada a su tiempo presentando a uno de los primeros incels, Travis Bickle, y cómo su incompetencia social lo lleva a convertirse en un psicópata, ya que la película ses sobre todo anti belicista y critica los muñecos rotos de la Guerra de Vietnam), mentando películas Buñuel (Exiliado de la Guerra Civil), Robocop (película totalmente anticapitalista, como Verhoeven), El Día de la Bestia (Alex de la Iglesia seguramente sea parte de esa conspiración judeomasonicanowsorosiana), La Invasión de los Ultracuerpos que es precisamente una metáfora de la caza de brujas anticomunista de Hollywood, Bone Tomahawk que precisamente va de defender a postitutas, aunque supongo que su director os vale porque aunque no sea antiprogre sí que es coleguita de Mel Gibson y va de que "que sí que no", aunque en Dragged Across Concrete al final se de un mensaje bastante antiracista; Tropa de Élite que es denuncia social, Ozu y Kurosawa antiprogres xD el primero que era bastante crítico con Japón y el segundo que claramente dirigió _Waga seishum ni kuinashi _que más antibelicista y régimen imperial no puede ser; Dentro del Laberinto con Bowie que más precursor queer y progre no puede ser. Da risa ver cómo os aferráis a cualquier clavo ardiendo o frase derechosa para pensar que el mensaje de la peli lo es xD
> 
> Pero venga, os doy una ayudita. El único director de derechas bueno vivo es Clint Eastwood, y Zack Snyder ni tan mal. De los clásicos, Howard Hawks, Capra, Cecil B. DeMille, Griffith... Ford es bastante complicado, trataba a los indios como mierda en muchas películas a la vez que los admiraba y en lo personal incluso donó pasta. Ah, y Disney era bastante conservador, que ahora se supone que es uno de los motores del NWO. Hacían buenas películas, hay que decirlo. Cosas de la progresía, no os queremos matar a todos, como suele pasar a la inversa.
> 
> Lo cierto es que el cine nace como arte popular de barracas, por lo que el conservadurismo nunca caló demasiado, eso y que la derecha suele despreciar la cultura, pues tampoco ayuda.



Taxi Driver sí es una película de derechas, el protagonista por muy tarado que esté es un vigilante justiciero que mata a varios delincuentes de baja estofa, sus acciones generan empatía con el espectador, se podría decir que es el bueno y es retratado de manera positiva.

Robocop tiene ese toque medio anti-capitalista y paródico pero le pasa lo que a Taxi Driver, el protagonista va exterminando delincuentes (épica la escena del barril de ácido) y ganándose la simpatía del espectador y además demuestra la superioridad del hombre sobre la máquina, se podría hasta decir que la película encaja con una derecha cristiana y social. Ese director tiene otra película, Starship Troopers que en teoría pretende ser paródica pero que en realidad no funciona como parodia y sí como glorificación del ejército, la amistad, la camaradería y el heroísmo militar, gran película.

Tropa de Élite no tiene nada de crítica social, de hecho es bastante derechista en lo que respecta a las discusiones que tiene el policía negro en la facultad universitaria con los pijo-progres. Tan de derechas le salióbla película que el director tuvo cargo de conciencia y terminó sacando una secuela con un tono que ya sí que es "comprometido" y de "denuncia social".

Coincido en lo de Disney, no solo los clásicos largometrajes son buenos, es que los cortos de los años 30, 40 y 50 le dan mil vueltas a la competencia de entonces.


----------



## Unvoxing (21 Dic 2019)

Ni lo sabía ni me interesa. Ya ni me acuerdo de lo que es la TV. A mi poco me afecta toda la propaganda mugrosa.


----------



## Unvoxing (21 Dic 2019)

Sure Not dijo:


> Yo os recomiendo IDIOCRACIA, pero esa ya la conocereis todos, os recomiendo otra anterior de la cual probablemente saco inspiracion (y que tambien ha acertado en alguna de sus predicciones).
> 
> Sex Mision 1984 Pelicula Polaca (de Polonia ehhh)
> 
> ...



¿Pero está en español?, que ponerme a leer subs es un dolor. 

Idiocracia la ví hace muchos años.


----------



## Don Meliton (21 Dic 2019)

Aeneas dijo:


> Yo añadiría demolition Man. Es de las pelis más antiprogres que hay y se ríe sobre todo del puritanismo y del amariconamiento de la sociedad.



Esa me la vi yo hace un par de días. Cojonuda.


----------



## Joaquim (21 Dic 2019)

NostalgicoInmovilista dijo:


> Taxi Driver sí es una película de derechas, el protagonista por muy tarado que esté es un vigilante justiciero que mata a varios delincuentes de baja estofa, sus acciones generan empatía con el espectador, se podría decir que es el bueno y es retratado de manera positiva.
> 
> Robocop tiene ese toque medio anti-capitalista y paródico pero le pasa lo que a Taxi Driver, el protagonista va exterminando delincuentes (épica la escena del barril de ácido) y ganándose la simpatía del espectador y además demuestra la superioridad del hombre sobre la máquina,* se podría hasta decir que la película encaja con una derecha cristiana y social.* Ese director tiene otra película, Starship Troopers que en teoría pretende ser paródica pero que en realidad no funciona como parodia y sí como glorificación del ejército, la amistad, la camaradería y el heroísmo militar, gran película.
> 
> ...



La referéncias cristianas en Robocop están hechas a drede, reconocido por el propio director.

Ya en Robocop 2, cuando se preguntan porque han fracasado en el intento de crear nuevos Robocops, exponen que Alex Murphy era una padre de família, católico y de fuertes convicciones morales, vamos, un tipo de derechas, y que esa fortaleza moral fué la que le hizo soportar todo el calvario de convertirse en mitad maquina, y vivir con ello.


----------



## Mofleticos (21 Dic 2019)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Cualquier peli porno.
> 
> Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk



No, cualquiera no, las pelis de maridos viendo como un negro revienta a su parienta pone locos a los progres, es el colmo de sus fantasías


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Dic 2019)

Pillo hilo.


----------



## Joaquim (21 Dic 2019)

Mofleticos dijo:


> No, cualquiera no, las pelis de maridos viendo como un negro revienta a su parienta pone locos a los progres, es el colmo de sus fantasías



Pero los progres están muy desubicados, ahora se les ha dado por decir que el porno es malo y "educa a las manadas", cuando la realidad es que a dia de hoy, en porno, cada cual ve lo que quiere ver..... el otro día el ultimo en atacar al porno fue Ramoncín, y le recomendé que buscase en algún portal porno cosas como "Cuck Submissión", "Female Domination" o "Wife fucked by black men until her husband watch", que seguro que eso le iba a encantar.... para que luego digan que no hay porno para progres!!


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (21 Dic 2019)

Un clásico de los estudios Ealing. Más que antiprogre, "El hombre del traje blanco" (1951) lo que hace es romper la división marxista de opresores y oprimidos. Patronal y sindicatos se unen frente a un enemigo común: el progreso tecnológico. 

El objetivo de ambos es destruir el invento de un científico del lugar, un traje irrompible y que no se mancha. Esto terminaría con el statu quo de empresarios contrarios al libre comercio y de obreros luditas del textil que se oponen a que las clases bajas puedan adquirir ropa barata y de calidad que no sea la que fabrican ellos.


----------



## Joaquim (21 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> La referéncias cristianas en Robocop están hechas a drede, reconocido por el propio director.
> 
> Ya en Robocop 2, cuando se preguntan porque han fracasado en el intento de crear nuevos Robocops, exponen que Alex Murphy era una padre de família, católico y de fuertes convicciones morales, vamos, un tipo de derechas, y que esa fortaleza moral fué la que le hizo soportar todo el calvario de convertirse en mitad maquina, y vivir con ello.



Robocop 2, pese a ser crítico con el Corporativismo, cosa que se puede defender perfectamente desde posiciones Libertarias, es muy Anitprogre y Antifeminazi, pues hay un personaje, el de la Psicóloga Feminista, Progre y Tarada (Como el 90% de ellas) que es Oro Puro, pues retrata a los Progres a la Perfección; primero Reprograma a Robocop con Ideología Progre, y lo vuelve Gilipollas Perdido, yendo de progre por la vida y haciendo el ridículo, hasta el punto de que se provoca un reset aún a costa de jugarse la vida, porque no lo soporta mas.

Y después, como no, la Psicóloga se se enamora de un Camello, Psicópata, Yonki y Malote, al que convierte en el nuevo Robocop, y la termina liando parda.

Lo dicho, película Antiprogre a reivindicar.


----------



## Sure Not (21 Dic 2019)

unVOXing dijo:


> ¿Pero está en español?, que ponerme a leer subs es un dolor.
> 
> Idiocracia la ví hace muchos años.



Yo la tengo en español, el codec es un poco antiguo, pero se ve bien. mi copia pesa 810 mg y dura 1:56:13


----------



## Turgot (21 Dic 2019)

Otro hilo en que veis lo que queréis ver

La mayoría de las películas citadas eran progres en su época.

Clint Eastwood es del ala progre del partido republicano

Veamos sus últimas películas de calidad:

-Grant Torino: viejo adopta a familia de inmigrantes por considerarlos mejores que sus hijos y nietos blancos. Le deja su herencia al chico coreano.

-Million Dollar Baby: defiende la eutanasia

-Invcitus: glorificación de Nelson Mandela, la bestia negra del nacionalismo blanco

-Sin perdón: defiende a putas de hombres violentos que las maltratan, su mejor amigo es un negro, el Sheriff es el malo (el imbécil de Ominae diría que es un película marxista y todo)

-Banderas de Nuestros Padres/Cartas desde Iwo Jima: moderadamente antibelicistas

Las últimas películas son basura y tengo dudas de que las dirija él.


----------



## qbit (21 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Essay:Greatest Conservative Movies - Conservapedia



No saben esos ni por dónde les da el aire.

Han metido en la lista "Ben-Hur", una película sionista supremacista judía que nos cuelan habitualmente como cristiana sin serlo, de calumnia (escena de las galeras inventada) y odio antiromano de resentimiento antiromano 20 siglos después. Una película que critiqué fuertemente.

El resto, las típicas obras hechas por ellos, los anglos, como si el resto del mundo no existiera. Sólo existen ellos. Que les den por culo.

Además que yo no soy conservador sino revolucionario.

Lo mejor no es ver cine antiprogre sino saber criticarlo cuando se ve. No las de ahora, que son demasiado burdas y descaradas, sino las antiguas, en donde la propaganda era menos bastorra y la calidad cinematográfica mayor.


----------



## qbit (21 Dic 2019)

Turgot dijo:


> -Sin perdón: defiende a putas de hombres violentos que las maltratan, su mejor amigo es un negro, el Sheriff es el malo



Los negros suelen hacer de víctimas, pero a veces llegan incluso a hacer de MÁRTIRES. Esa película es una de ellas, y Terminator 2 otra en la que el puto negro hace de mártir/santo.


----------



## qbit (21 Dic 2019)

Gangrel dijo:


> Cualquier western clásico.



De eso nada. La subversión empezó en el cine del oeste. Pelis en las que los indios son antirracistas y casan al protagonista con la hija del jefe, mientras los blancos son malvados racistas excepto el protagonista que se lleva bien con los indios y busca el "entendimiento intercultural" (¿os suena?) ya en los años 50.


----------



## qbit (21 Dic 2019)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Añado: Bronson, inolvidable limpiando morralla.



Disfrazado de ejercercer de justiciero y de lo divertido que es ver matar malos te meten la propaganda.

En esa peli, el que ayuda a Bronson a disparar la metralleta y el que le salva antes de una emboscada es un "latino", o sea, un mestizo. Y la banda de los malos está formada por blancos y negros lo cual es una indiotez, pues los grupos se forman por afinidad. Esa banda estaría formada por negroides en la vida real.


----------



## hartman2 (21 Dic 2019)

ADVOCATVS_ dijo:


> Yo veyeré El Cid (versión de Charlton Heston), Terminator I y II, Robocop, Los Panzers de la Muerte, y puede que Los Cañones de Navarone



black hawk derribado y cualquier peli de eastwood.


----------



## hartman2 (21 Dic 2019)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Recomiendo encarecidamente que veáis este puto PELICULÓN:
> 
> *T-34*



no se no veo creible un 1 vs 1 y vencedor un t-34/85 vs un panther.


----------



## hartman2 (21 Dic 2019)

multa de 50 creditos por la violacion del estatuto de moralidad verbal.....


----------



## Forrajes (21 Dic 2019)

Maratón de el señor de los anillos


----------



## qbit (21 Dic 2019)

Las pelis de John Carpenter son antiprogres y antisionistas.

Por ejemplo "The Village of the Damned":


----------



## MICROLITO (21 Dic 2019)

EL CINE DE HOY ES BASURA NOM en su gran mayoría ,. y además es antiecológico, lo mismo que todas las bufonadas deportivas y cadenas de entretenimiento para charos,.. es una verguenza que el soma del siglo xxi sea el entretenimiento sin una base científica que promulgue valores reales a las generaciones venideras sin entrar en conflictos de creencias , y que lo que aprendan los chavales sea mas vía digital que por la palabra de un profesor universitario que de momento ni está ni se le espera con dos dedos de frente sin adoctrinamiento NOM.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Dic 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Disfrazado de ejercercer de justiciero y de lo divertido que es ver matar malos te meten la propaganda.
> 
> En esa peli, el que ayuda a Bronson a disparar la metralleta y el que le salva antes de una emboscada es un "latino", o sea, un mestizo. Y la banda de los malos está formada por blancos y negros lo cual es una indiotez, pues los grupos se forman por afinidad. Esa banda estaría formada por negroides en la vida real.




Tú lo tienes que tener muy jodido para ver algo, no podrás ni ver El Hombre y la Tierra Fauna Ibérica porque sale algún pájaro que es negro.

Saludos.


----------



## MICROLITO (21 Dic 2019)

-
ASI ES COMO TODA LA VIDA DESDE QUE SE INVENTÓ EL CINE,.. ahora vienen estos HDP A ADOCTRINAR A NOS 

Ejjque no se puede hacer no se qué y no se cuanto... de mientras EN francia hay barrios que no entra la polis porque no tiene acción,... JAJAJA vuestro futuro que llegará. 


Vamos a ver hdp controladores del puto cine NOM,.. que queréis , que nuestros hijos y nietos se maten entre ellos? ya lo estais consiguiendo con vuestras basuras suvecionadas mientras la comunidad científica tiene que suplicar mas que para pelomocho el supremo pedir argo...

Los putos anuncios nom son denunciables según vuestra retrasada mentalidad,.. como muchas veces promulgais que esto me parece mal pues toma dos tazas,.. hdp.

Sólo espero que no tenga que venir el meteorito para arreglar cabezas porque confío en los anunaky y su selección de supervivencia,.. pero mal vamos despues de poner poper en la guerra de las galaxias que en principio era de estrellas pero sentó mal a algunos.

VUESTRO futuro.


----------



## Aeneas (21 Dic 2019)

Hic Sunt Cojones dijo:


> Esa me la vi yo hace un par de días. Cojonuda.



De hecho es tan profética que el alcalde de San Ángeles (Coucto) es casi calcado al ex-alcalde de Nueva York, Michel Bloomberg, que es el trípico progre-puritano-tomoeltéconelmeñiquetieso. De hecho estaba en la cumbre del clima de Madrid junto a Greta Thumbergas.

Coucto






Bloomberg







El director fue un visionario.


----------



## Jan81_ (21 Dic 2019)




----------



## MICROLITO (21 Dic 2019)

Jan81_ dijo:


>



-
asi es ,.. con la crisis que hay es imposible que las mentes malgasten calorías en bufonadas de CINE Y DEPORTIVAS,.. son anikilables porque sino GRETA SE ENFURRUÑA y ademas el tomahawk chino es un mito porque los NEUTRONES ANUNAKYS nunca permiten tener la materia sustentable de sus aparatus.,.. A DECRECER Y COMERSE LA PROGRESIA TOCA.


----------



## MICROLITO (21 Dic 2019)

pERO COMO LAS ALIMAÑAS DEL NOM SON ASESINAS POR NATURALEZA ,.. SON CAPACES DE MANTENER SU MAMANDURRIA EN SU EGOISMO ETERNO,... no os fies nunca de ellas ,.. son egoistas anti humanas y anti anunakys.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (21 Dic 2019)

Gran película la de Das Boot, de lo mejorcito que he visto.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (21 Dic 2019)

Os dejo aquí otra peli guapa para ver en navidad, o cuando os salga de los cojones. Aprovechad ahora que la tenéis en jewtube, no vaya a ser que la quiten.


----------



## Joaquim (22 Dic 2019)

qbit dijo:


> No saben esos ni por dónde les da el aire.
> 
> Han metido en la lista "Ben-Hur", una película sionista supremacista judía que nos cuelan habitualmente como cristiana sin serlo, de calumnia (escena de las galeras inventada) y odio antiromano de resentimiento antiromano 20 siglos después. Una película que critiqué fuertemente.
> 
> ...



Son "Conservatives", o sea, Conservadores al estilo useño, por lo tanto Sionistas y Anglocentristas.... he dicho cine Antiprogre, pero dentro de lo que es Antiprogre hay muchas ramas, no es lo mismo un Conservador que un Libertario.

Aunque yo estoy contigo, no soy Conservador, porque el Conservadurismo es Reaccionario, y como bien expones, lleva en si la semilla de su propia destrucción, con ese Buenismo que degenera en Progresismo.... solo hace falta ver la Iglésia Católica y su evolucion; yo también soy Revolucionario, de Romper el Cíclo, de Liberarnos y de dar un paso adelante, de que haya un antes y un después.


----------



## Joaquim (22 Dic 2019)

Aeneas dijo:


> De hecho es tan profética que el alcalde de San Ángeles (Coucto) es casi calcado al ex-alcalde de Nueva York, Michel Bloomberg, que es el trípico progre-puritano-tomoeltéconelmeñiquetieso. De hecho estaba en la cumbre del clima de Madrid junto a Greta Thumbergas.
> 
> Coucto
> 
> ...



El actor que hace de Coucto es Nigel Hawthorne, conocido actor británico, recordado por su papel en la serie de la BBC "Si, Ministro", también muy recomendable, junto a su secuela "Si, Señor Ministro", donde muestra de forma paródica las miserias y vicios del mundo de la política, se hizo en los años de Margaret Thatcher, y esta dijo que era su serie favorita por como retrataba a los funcivagos, castuzos y demás ralea.... vamos, como un House of Cards británico en plan cachondeo.

Sí ministro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

La elección de este actor para este papel de Coucto no fue nada casual, sino buscado deliberadamente.


----------



## qbit (23 Dic 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tú lo tienes que tener muy jodido para ver algo, no podrás ni ver El Hombre y la Tierra Fauna Ibérica porque sale algún pájaro que es negro.



Me lo paso igual de bien viendo y criticando cine sionista que Aynrandiano yendo por la calle equipado y vigilando como si estuviera en zona de guerra.

No hay que dejar pasar a la mente ninguna propaganda.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Dic 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Las pelis de John Carpenter son antiprogres y antisionistas.
> 
> Por ejemplo "The Village of the Damned":





qbit dijo:


> Las pelis de John Carpenter son antiprogres y antisionistas.
> 
> Por ejemplo "The Village of the Damned":



Es un remake de una peli antimacartista, aunque Carpenter la mejoró bastante en ritmo, como lo fueron Espartaco o La invasión de los ultracuerpos.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> La referéncias cristianas en Robocop están hechas a drede, reconocido por el propio director.
> 
> Ya en Robocop 2, cuando se preguntan porque han fracasado en el intento de crear nuevos Robocops, exponen que Alex Murphy era una padre de família, católico y de fuertes convicciones morales, vamos, un tipo de derechas, y que esa fortaleza moral fué la que le hizo soportar todo el calvario de convertirse en mitad maquina, y vivir con ello.



Las convicciones fuertes y el amor a la familia no son exclusivo patrimonio de la drecha, me atrevería a decir que incluso son menos frecuentes que en la izquierda.


----------



## Tigershark (23 Dic 2019)

Historias de la radio , buen cine español para toda la familia . cine con valores.


----------



## Patito Feo (23 Dic 2019)

fisioloco dijo:


> mejor leerse el libro. la peli es un truñaco bueno que no explica muchas cosas.



Estoy de acuerdo. El libro es fastuoso.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Dic 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Me lo paso igual de bien viendo y criticando cine sionista que Aynrandiano yendo por la calle equipado y vigilando como si estuviera en zona de guerra.
> 
> No hay que dejar pasar a la mente ninguna propaganda.



Yo me lo paso bien, siempre que no haya pagado por ello; si no, me remueve las entrañas.


----------



## maxkuiper (23 Dic 2019)

Judah ben hur


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Dic 2019)

El 24 por la noche en mi casa se ve "El Sargento de Hierro".

Cine de verdad, de cuando las peliculas eran buenas, no la basura hecha por ordenador que os quieren meter ahora. 
No vayáis a los cines, no veáis la TV, protegeros de la basura que os intentan introducir, previo pago.


----------



## LeeMarvin (23 Dic 2019)

Cine de gánsteres clásico :








Comedia ácida noventera:







Comedia negra argentina:








Acción y gore desde Indonesia:


----------



## LeeMarvin (23 Dic 2019)

Y aquí van unas propuestas de sátiras negras, afiladas, desesperanzadas y cínicas obras maestras, alejadas del espíritu de la navidad y de lo polite


----------



## Sertorius (25 Dic 2019)

La trilogía de Pusher (Nicolas Winding Renf). Las películas se centran en retratar las peripecias de delincuentes de baja estofa, hay crítica social en ellas, evidentemente, porque describen el ambiente criminal de Copenhague con un realismo y una crudeza tremendas. Además, como es habitual en el cineasta danés, la violencia no escasea.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Dic 2019)

Señores, la nueva peli progre del Star Wars de Disney ha fracasado:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...r-es-criticada-como-un-epico-fracaso.1267008/

La gente no ha ido al cine, y probablemente muchos se hayan quedado en casa, disfrutando de cine antiprogre.

El descalabro ha sido tal, que los de Star Wars España han terminado borrando el tweet que abre el hilo, donde recomendaban la nueva mierda de Star Wars por ser "espcialmente recomendada para la igualdad de género", pues se han dado cuenta que lo que lograron con eso, fué alejar a la gente masivamente de las salas.


----------



## Meerkat (27 Dic 2019)

Las últimas que he visto y me han gustado:
Atraco a las tres.
The hustler.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Dic 2019)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ya que parece que no hemos visto la misma película, podemos preguntarle a su director o al sociólogo candidato de un partido ecologista que escribió el libro sobre el que se basa la película.
> 
> 
> José Padilha: "La policía brasileña es peor que los traficantes de drogas"



así que para ser antiprogre hay que lamer pollas a las élites, no se puede hacer denuncia social. Claro que sí.

Algunos jamás podréis deshaceros de la banderola, soy de mi equipo y ya está.

Si precisamente lo que hacen los progres es ocultar la lucha real de clases, las élites contra el pueblo, por mucho que tampoco por no ser élites ya se sea bueno.

Más prosistema no puede ser un progre y eso no hace inválida la denuncia social, porque los abusos de las élites, siendo uno de ellas el progresismo, son muy reales.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Dic 2019)

Terminemos el año con una buena notícia.....


----------



## Alf_ET (31 Dic 2019)

La Jungla de Cristal 1 y 2


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (1 Ene 2020)

Gran Torino

Ben Hur (Primera version)

Shawshank Redemption

Batman - The Dark Knight


----------



## Turgot (1 Ene 2020)

Yadda_Yadda_Yadda dijo:


> Gran Torino



Viejo rechaza a su familia blanca para dejarle la herencia a un inmigrante

Y podría seguir con las demás


----------



## AzulyBlanco (1 Ene 2020)

No hace falta ver cine especificamente anti-progre (puesto que esto es dificil).

Basta con ver cine anterior a 1990 (incluso los 90 podrían valer). Aun siendo peliculas neutras o incluso progres para la epoca, ahora quedan como anti-progres.

Mención especial para los western, que ya de por si tenian poco de progresismo.


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (1 Ene 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Viejo rechaza a su familia blanca para dejarle la herencia a un inmigrante
> 
> Y podría seguir con las demás



Guion claramente cristiano. Y podria seguir.


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (1 Ene 2020)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> No hace falta ver cine especificamente anti-progre (puesto que esto es dificil).
> 
> Basta con ver cine anterior a 1990 (incluso los 90 podrían valer). Aun siendo peliculas neutras o incluso progres para la epoca, ahora quedan como anti-progres.
> 
> Mención especial para los western, que ya de por si tenian poco de progresismo.



Si te pones a ver, el cine ya de los 80 empezaba a apestar. Ejemplos:
- Secretaria Ejecutiva
- Mujer Bonita
- El secreto del abismo (de James Cameron)
- Terminator 2 (la escena donde Sarah Connor dice que el Terminator era la mejor eleccion como padre de John Connor)
- Aliens


----------



## Punitivum (1 Ene 2020)

Una película que vi hace poco, que tiene que ser un fallo en Matrix de lo que refleja la maldad femenina : Perdida, de Ben Affleck. Esa peli es para verla y analizarla muuuy detenidamente.


----------



## BGA (1 Ene 2020)

"El árbol de la vida" vista con ojos cristianos es estupenda para mi gusto cristiano. Importante verla con ese sesgo para entenderla mejor. Muy recomendable.

"El Silencio" de Scorsese también da para pensar sobre los desgarros personales y la fuerza de la Fe. Muy recomendable también.

El cine cristiano en general es muy recomendable aunque elude enfrentarse a la modernidad pero sin embargo proporciona sentimientos y pensamientos que permite valorar mejor sus peores aspectos. 

No se trata de obviar "ésta"· realidad sino de abordarla desde un punto de vista original, que al caso, es el punto de vista que ataca la modernidad. Ir detrás de ella aunque sea para criticarla, es como para un ejército perder la iniciativa.


----------



## Turgot (1 Ene 2020)

Yadda_Yadda_Yadda dijo:


> Guion claramente cristiano. Y podria seguir.



Cristiano es compatible con progre


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (1 Ene 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Cristiano es compatible con progre



Cristiano Ronaldo, claro.


----------



## El amigo (1 Ene 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Las dos temporadas de the punisher en Netflix.si pasa en el mismo universo marvel y hay una chortina en la segunda temporada



Buenísima . Pero la han cancelado.


----------



## El amigo (1 Ene 2020)

Sure Not dijo:


> Yo os recomiendo IDIOCRACIA, pero esa ya la conocereis todos, os recomiendo otra anterior de la cual probablemente saco inspiracion (y que tambien ha acertado en alguna de sus predicciones).
> 
> Sex Mision 1984 Pelicula Polaca (de Polonia ehhh)
> 
> ...





Ajajakajajjaka.
Tendré que verla.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Ene 2020)

Rocky IV


----------



## El amigo (1 Ene 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Otro hilo en que veis lo que queréis ver
> 
> La mayoría de las películas citadas eran progres en su época.
> 
> ...



Son peliculones todos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Ene 2020)

El amigo dijo:


> Buenísima . Pero la han cancelado.



Si disney lo hace para recuperar todos los personajes de ABC television..en un entramado tan complicado que en Cambalache que hace falta la abogacia del estado para comprenderlo..
Y de momento da miedo pensar lo que hara disney con mattmurdock..de momento quieren convertir en bollera a jessica jones sin importar lo visto en la serie..


----------



## Captain Julius (2 Ene 2020)

El hombre tranquilo?


----------



## El amigo (2 Ene 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si disney lo hace para recuperar todos los personajes de ABC television..en un entramado tan complicado que en Cambalache que hace falta la abogacia del estado para comprenderlo..
> Y de momento da miedo pensar lo que hara disney con mattmurdock..de momento quieren convertir en bollera a jessica jones sin importar lo visto en la serie..



La verdad q la serie de Jessica Jones la primera temporada tiene un pase; pero la segunda no vale para nada.
Y lo de bollera no lo sabia; aunque el personaje no lo sea, es algo q tampoco extraña viniendo de Disney.


----------



## estadounido (2 Ene 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Cristiano es compatible con progre



La ideología progre proviene del cristianismo, podría decirse que es la degeneración del crisitianismo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Ene 2020)

El amigo dijo:


> La verdad q la serie de Jessica Jones la primera temporada tiene un pase; pero la segunda no vale para nada.
> Y lo de bollera no lo sabia; aunque el personaje no lo sea, es algo q tampoco extraña viniendo de Disney.



Lo de jessica jones tiene su gracia por la de putadas que le pasan..por mucha superfuerza que tenga..como que le den un balazo a tu madre delante de tus narices..


----------



## Gigatr0n (2 Ene 2020)

Ahí tenéis una buena para que os hagáis buenas pajillas facheras;





Y otra para cuando os venga el bajón... 






​


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (2 Ene 2020)

Cualquiera de Peckinpah.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (11 Ene 2020)

Utopia. ES una serie británica, pero muy corta, puede ser considerada casi una pelicula.

Ya no es tan facil encontrarla. Gran factura, muchas pistas, quizas demasiadas sobre las élites del NWO y sus métodos.


Imprescindible.


----------



## El amigo (12 Ene 2020)

Yo no se si lo consideras antiprogre.
Pero teneis que ver la peli 1917 que se acaba de estrenar.
Es buenísima


----------



## Joaquim (18 Ene 2020)

El amigo dijo:


> Yo no se si lo consideras antiprogre.
> Pero teneis que ver la peli 1917 que se acaba de estrenar.
> Es buenísima



Es antiprogre porque en la Primera Guerra Mundial no había empoderadas en el campo de batalla.... ay, que no, que resulta que no quisieron ir, y prefirieron quedarse en casita esperando, mientras los hombres vivían un infierno en las trincheras!! Empezando por las Sufrafistas, que coaccionaban a los hombres por la calle con Plumas Blancas, tildandolos de cobardes, por no estar en la Guerra, matando, sufriendo, y probablemente muriendo, mientras ellas estaban en casita, esperando que todo terminara, para seguir reclamando "igualdad".


----------



## Stag Party (24 Abr 2020)

El Tulipán Negro dijo:


> "La bestia de la guerra" (the beast) de 1988, en donde tanquistas soviéticos y musulmoros afganos discuten educadamente sobre sus diferencias culturales
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 202577



De niño me dejó loco la escena en la que espachurran al musulmoro con el tanque


----------



## LeeMarvin (23 Ene 2021)

Cut off - 2018 Producción alemana. Cine mitad acción sin tregua, mitad suspense - gore.
Brawl in cell block 99 - 2017 Usana. Mezcla de drama y ultraviolencia.
Para echar una tarde divertísima


----------



## Lobotomizado (23 Ene 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> *Cine Antiprogre para estas Navidades.*
> 
> Estas Navidades, el Régimen Progre que, por degrácia, nos gobierna, ya tiene su película oficial:
> 
> ...



Marcando un poco de cameltoe, como debe ser


----------



## Joaquim (23 Ene 2021)

Lobotomizado dijo:


> Marcando un poco de cameltoe, como debe ser









Lo mejor de la película.


----------



## LeeMarvin (6 Feb 2021)

Ecos de Kubrick, haneke, Lars von trier y mitología griega : El sacrificio de un ciervo sagrado


----------



## maxkuiper (16 Dic 2022)

Up


----------



## rondo (16 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> *Cine Antiprogre para estas Navidades.*
> 
> Estas Navidades, el Régimen Progre que, por degrácia, nos gobierna, ya tiene su película oficial:
> 
> ...



Que bello es vivir,la veo todas las nochebuenas


----------



## Leopoldo (17 Dic 2022)

Pillo peli.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2022)

Recopilatorio de películas producidas en el Tercer Reich


Buenas noches a todos, os dejo aquí un enlace de MEGA con varias películas rodadas en la etapa NS por si a alguien le interesa. https://mega.nz/folder/VNcykRKb#x3ei_0Nd4dS8OVxvB86HjQ




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (17 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> EL PIS. Clint Eastwood altera una historia real de forma machista | Burbuja.info
> 
> Sin duda, esa hay que ir a verla al cine; si Lo País carga contra ella, algo bueno debe tener.



Efectivamente, pero en una dictadura hembrista es lógico que una película normal y corriente sea considerada machista.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (17 Dic 2022)




----------

